# Tone Deluxe Amplifier - Free 64 Bit VST and AU plugin



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Here's something I found on another forum earlier today. This is a very nice sounding virtual amp plugin. Here's what the developer says about it on the website:

"The ToneDeluxe is designed as a full analog tube amplifier from preamp stage to cabinet. Based on ECC83 and EL34 tubes, its analog time model design allows to reduce the delay of the signal processing and thus give a 'pleasure of playing' for guitarists. It offers two independent channels : clean and high gain. The high gain channel is versatile thanks to the DriveTone setting that cut/boost high frequency before the tone stack.

New version 1.0.1 (improve compatibility with 96 kHz and framelength up to 8192) New version 1.0.2 (solve crash or no sound issue at 64 sample)

Features

•Two channels with independent gain/volume
•ECC83 & EL34 simulation
•Based on analog time model
•Full tone stack
•Drive is volume responsive
•Two springs reverb models
•Five cabinet models"

You can find it here: Lostin70's audio plugins Also, make sure you scroll down the page to check out the audio samples.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks, can give it a try on Cubase. Too bad that Avid charges around 500 bucks for the AAX format, that makes impossible for small developers to build plugins for Pro Tools.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

amagras said:


> Thanks, can give it a try on Cubase. Too bad that Avid charges around 500 bucks for the AAX format, that makes impossible for small developers to build plugins for Pro Tools.


Wow, I didn't realize that. No wonder there are so many more VST and AU plugins than AAX. BTW I changed the title as he now has an AU version for Mac users.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

He's now updated the plugin to version 1.0.3. According to the website this new version improves stability and allows multiple plug-in instances in your D.A.W.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Another update. Now at version 1.1.0 and he's added a version for 32 bit Windows. Lostin70's audio plugins


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

I downloaded the 64 bit version. I unzipped it and there is only a single file: ToneDeluxe(x64)vst3.vst3. I copied and pasted this into my Plugin64 folder where many other plugins exist, and nothing shows up in Studio One 3. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Player99 said:


> I downloaded the 64 bit version. I unzipped it and there is only a single file: ToneDeluxe(x64)vst3.vst3. I copied and pasted this into my Plugin64 folder where many other plugins exist, and nothing shows up in Studio One 3. What am I doing wrong?


Are you on Windows or Mac? I just re-downloaded the 64 bit Windows version and it's a regular VST, not vst3. If you're on a Mac try downloading the audio units version instead. Also do a re-scan if you haven't already.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

Kenmac said:


> Are you on Windows or Mac? I just re-downloaded the 64 bit Windows version and it's a regular VST, not vst3. If you're on a Mac try downloading the audio units version instead. Also do a re-scan if you haven't already.


Thanks. I did that. Replaced the VST3 with the .dll. It works now, but there is a weird metallic hum that I don't get from Amplitude Free, S-Gear, Bias FX etc. Only with this plugin. It also sounds pretty crappy (fuzzy) compared to the others I mentioned. I guess it is a good try, maybe it's my setup. Babyface Pro --> i7 PC Win7 Pro --> Studio One 3 Pro --> Out to Alesis Powered Monitors.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't get a hum from it even on the dirty settings. I have noticed though that this amp sim seems to be a little more CPU heavy than most but that shouldn't be a problem with a core I7, which I'm also running. Maybe just stick with your regular VST amps if you continue to get that fuzzy sound.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

I will try a fresh file with no other amp sims loaded...


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Check the usual suspects, cables, mic combinations, try not to add too much gain in the preamp, start dialing a clean tone... Good luck
BTW, I just discovered a free Pultech EQ, we should create the official free plugin thread! PTEq-x: Audio Plug-Ins


----------

